# Burmese python genetics?



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi what would i get if i was to breed 

Albino - Normal DH albino granite

25% normals
50%het albino ( 25% of which would be het for granite aswell )
25% albino?

sorry im not good at double hets

Thanks
Ismail


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

reptismail said:


> Hi what would i get if i was to breed
> 
> Albino - Normal DH albino granite


1/2 albino 50% probability het granite
1/2 normal-looking, het albino 50% probability het granite

As you are breeding an albino to a DH albino granite, all of the babies must get an albino mutant gene from the albino parent. Half the babies get a normal gene from the het albino parent, and the rest of the babies get an albino mutant gene.

If there are any granite babies, then the albino parent has to be het granite, too.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

cheers mate


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

25% Het. albino, 
25% Het. albino, Het. granite, 
25% Homozygous albino, 
25% Homozygous albino, Het. granite


----------

